

Can DevOps deliver on the promise to speed modernization of IT infrastructure - jhibbets
http://www.cio-asia.com/tech/applications/devops-can-deliver-on-promise-to-speed-modernisation-of-it-infrastructures-red-hat-interview/

======
talonx
DevOps "promises" that only if the premise of cultural change is met. DevOps,
after all, is about culture. Unfortunately, it has become commoditized like
Agile, with designations like "DevOps Engineer".

